# Different pregnancy fetish's



## Pregfur (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't know if this would be too much to ask, of if this is even the correct place to ask(sorry if it isn't...) but something's been bothering me recently.   As with personal preference, I really dislike mPregs(male pregnancies)  Honestly, I find them quite disturbing.  However, when you search in the pregnancy browsing options, it's nearly 50/50 male/female...

Now, as my name suggests, I basically just deal in pregnancy, so I don't know how popular(or perhaps unpopular) the pregnancy fetish actually is here compared to others listed, but I would like to see a division between mpregs and female pregs.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 25, 2006)

Someone actually had suggested a while back the ability to filter categories and such based on gender, I think...


----------



## Pregfur (Jan 25, 2006)

Aw geeze...  I'd forgotten about that.  I'll try it.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jan 25, 2006)

I dunno if it's actually in effect ^^;


----------



## Pregfur (Jan 25, 2006)

It is...but it didn't toally work correctly.  I didn't try it too much, but I'm quite sure some of the pictures were left out even after two searches, one using females, one using multiple characters...  And what about M/M preg couples?  *shiver*


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 25, 2006)

Pregfur said:
			
		

> It is...but it didn't toally work correctly.  I didn't try it too much, but I'm quite sure some of the pictures were left out even after two searches, one using females, one using multiple characters...  And what about M/M preg couples?  *shiver*


Well, one of the problems with categories is if we splut them in gender, suddenly the category searchs quadruple (or more) and everybody gets a migraine trying to search through them. There's no real easy way to handle it.

We're going to try to improve the system further, but things like this... there's not always an easy workaround to make everybody happy.


----------



## Xax (Jan 25, 2006)

I think "set your filter to screen out everything with 'gender: male' and browse, then remove the male-block when you're done" would be a decent solution if all submissions were properly tagged (which they are not).


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 25, 2006)

Xax said:
			
		

> I think "set your filter to screen out everything with 'gender: male' and browse, then remove the male-block when you're done" would be a decent solution if all submissions were properly tagged (which they are not).


Well, we can't force people to tag things properly, and given the current system, I can understand why a lot of people wouldn't WANT to tag them. It's kind of inefficient, but... that's changing.


----------



## Pregfur (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah, tagging them the correct way is the problem...  I probably don't have all my pictures tagged correctly, and I'm sure, even with mPreg as an option, people would still tag it as pregnancy...

Well, it was just a suggestion...


----------



## Edge (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, there's a fetish for everything!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Feb 7, 2006)

Hehe, I take it you might be referring quite a bit to my stuff...  Once they get the filter options working correctly, no more worries for you. ^-^

Until then, it looks like you might just have to swallow your disgust and wade through them.


----------



## Maverynthia (Feb 15, 2006)

I suggested on the http://www.furpawz.net/fa/forums/viewtopic.php?t=527 thread of checkboxes, I GUESS I DID overlook the fact that people just don't mark it right to begin with.

Though having an option to mark male/female/NA is always good. Since in some images gender isn't an issue (you can't tell the gender or the artists really didn't have a gender in mind)

I think it'd make my Male Dragon searching a lot easier . I'll also agree to the "filters everything out except what has been marked by the filter" and if someone didn't mark their wondrful spooge filled dragon pr0n as male well..not my problem. They just don't get my view...


----------

